# Scrapers parts washer



## Bofobo (Dec 28, 2016)

Well, I've been collecting scrap for an eternity and when all the pieces for a particular are item finally amassed I get building. Yesterday it was my much needed parts washing sink. The sink itself was from my camper washroom, the pump is an old (possibly still good but known only to function) fuel pump from my jimmy  powered with a 12v 800mA power adaptor, formerly my pocket bike charger. The solvent from princess auto for $55, an old brush some old hose, and the leaking air nozzle (they are rebuildable but meh) some old bicycle inner tube and of course scrap steels, 1 brake rotor 1 dirtbike shipping crate and some scrap rebar. 

Tools used, Mastercraft mig/flux core welder (110v) and master craft 4-1/2 angle grinder, file, wire brush, square and I fired up the forge to bend my sink ring.  Pictures show the detail and It took 5 long lazy hours to working but with bells and whistles (dimmer switch for flow control) to be added later.


 Also made a stopper visible in the pics and the circular bit in the bottom of the bucket is a glass candle holding cup, intended to keep heavy sediment away from the circulating pump.


----------



## Janger (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice! love the rebar sink support.


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks, That was by far the most time consuming piece to fit, couple hours in the forge. ( small forge, large piece )


----------



## Bofobo (Mar 31, 2017)

My fuel pump STB so I have had to re design this. Still all junk I covet but useful nonetheless. It's now an airgrav parts sink (patent pending) lol 

A vent in the top tank lid (cheap Chinese quad gas tank) for pressure relief and a hose from the bottom tank (old lawn mower tank circa ?) through Said lid and a ball pump (from an old cooper brand summer fun pack junk) shoved into the drain when the top tank is empty to pressurize the bottom tank and refill the upper tank. Perfect portable self contained system.


----------



## RobinHood (Apr 1, 2017)

Very ingenious. That's why I like this site.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 1, 2017)

I really like this project. It is all function and looks preety cool.


----------



## Dogpounder (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice work Mike, you could try a small water fountain pump in the bottom tank? They have strainers etc built into them and are super cheap.


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 11, 2017)

Dogpounder said:


> Nice work Mike, you could try a small water fountain pump in the bottom tank? They have strainers etc built into them and are super cheap.


As far as I understand the seals in the fountain pump are cheap and not resistant to solvent, however if I were to use a water based degreaser like super clean rather than solvent that would be an acceptable solution but In that case purchasing a parts washer like the ones at PA would be a better solution than building one.


----------

